# the wifes two KY doe's



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

took them 20 min apart our first day in KY, she was excited...

her first deer and her first anything with a bow..:coolgleam

sorry the pics are little graphic..


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Good for her! I'm sure it won't be her last


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

woodlandgirl said:


> Good for her! I'm sure it won't be her last


nope.... and it looks like I have a new hunting partner..


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice! Bow?


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Patman75 said:


> Very nice! Bow?


yes she shoots a Browning Micro Adrenilin /PSE 41# draw weight and 75gr muzzy broadheads.


----------

